# Mavs sign Drew Gooden to 1-yr deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> The Dallas Mavericks have struck a deal with unrestricted free agent Drew Gooden to make use of some of the money they got back when Orlando matched their offer sheet earlier this month to restricted free agent Marcin Gortat.
> 
> Gooden announced via his Twitter feed shortly past midnight Saturday that he is signing with the Mavericks. "Dallas here I come," he wrote. In response, Mavericks owner Mark Cuban tweeted: "Welcome Drew."
> 
> Sources with knowledge of the deal told ESPN.com that Gooden is receiving a one-year contract worth a guaranteed $4.5 million with incentives that will likely take it beyond $5 million by season's end. A formal announcement of the signing is expected Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Exactly what they should have done after losing out on Gortat. I believe Gooden is still a better player than Gortat, anyway. Maybe not as good of a defensive C, but a better player overall.

One-year contract too...makes a lot of sense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not thrilled about this signing, but it's only a one year deal ... so it's hard to complain either.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think it's a great signing because it's an expiring contract.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I might be in the minority here, but I think he fits this team well as a short-term solution to their post scoring dilemma. I'm assuming their depth chart will look like this:

PG Kidd/Barea
SG Howard/Terry/Ross
SF Marion/Howard/Carroll
PF Dirk/Gooden/Marion
C Dampier/Dirk/Humphries (or maybe Hollins)

Gooden can score in the post, hit open jumpers, hog the ball and score in isolation situations, and play no defense at all. He'll fit right in. Look at the scoring firepower of these potential line-ups:

Kidd/Terry/Howard/Marion/Dirk
Barea/Howard/Carroll/Gooden/Dirk
Kidd/Terry/Carroll/Marion/Gooden
Barea/Howard/Marion/Gooden/Dirk

The possibilities are endless. Gooden is a versatile scorer, but he's not as good an all-around player as Gortat.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Who else are you going to get??????????? Gooden is a good backup. The best that was out there for one season. Next season the Mavs can hopefully dive into the talent pool.

The problems with the Mavs is that its so hard to trade with these guys cause so many players are overpaid and nobody wants their contracts. 
Dampier Kidd Terry Carroll being prime examples.(All bad contracts that Cuban created)

Hopefully with Dampier and Buckner being expirings a trade can be sorted out. For someone wth serious talent.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

No more than 5 million if he hits all the performance incentives and only one year. He brings as much as Bass did off the bench and is more of an offensive threat than Dampier and Bass combined. All things considered not a bad signing at all.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

stevemc said:


> No more than 5 million if he hits all the performance incentives and only one year. He brings as much as Bass did off the bench and is more of an offensive threat than Dampier and Bass combined. All things considered not a bad signing at all.


Exactly what he said. :champagne:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

not bad not great, he's too damn soft


----------

